
My life as a NATO collaborator (1989) [pdf] - maxjus
http://guppylake.com/~nsb/WarSpy/SpyInHouseOfWar.pdf
======
acqq
The author's page:

[http://guppylake.com/~nsb/](http://guppylake.com/~nsb/)

"You Might Know Me From... My standards work. Among other things, I'm co-
creator of MIME, the Internet standard multimedia data format. My old
barbershop quartet is featured in the first-ever MIME message."

And the page where he introduces the article here discussed:

[http://guppylake.com/~nsb/WarSpy/](http://guppylake.com/~nsb/WarSpy/)

~~~
binarray2000
That logo of the Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists is chilling.

